# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Πειραιά, Σάββατo 15:30 07/02/2008 Βοwling

## nikpanGR

Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Βowling Center.
Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα. 
*Σάββατο 07 Φεβρουαρίου 2009 και ώρα 15.30* στο καταπληκτικό μπαλκόνι του Βowling στον Προφήτη Ηλία.
Ετσι για αλλαγή και για να μπορεσουν να έρθουν παιδιά που εργάζονται την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα και δεν μπορούν να έρθουν στου Φλόκα.....

----------


## Neuro

Θα επαναλάβω μία από τα ίδια: "Κάποια σχόλια μεταφέρθηκαν στα Ο.Τ. Παρακαλώ, δε θέλω άλλες εξυπνάδες και αντιπαραθέσεις σε topic για meeting, αν δε γουστάρετε κάποιους μη τους κάνετε παρέα, μη πάτε σε meetings που οργανώνουν, κάντε το δικό σας meeting."

----------


## nikpanGR

up

----------


## acoul

θα έρθω βρε, θα φέρω και τον virtual και κάτι μου λέει ότι θα σκάσει μύτη και ο virtual2, ίσως ξεκουνήσω και τον katsaros_m ... είναι αυτό που λένε: τα καλά παιδάκια πάνε στον παράδεισο και τα κακά παιδάκια ... παντού !!

----------


## nikpanGR

Θα έρθει και noisyjohn,commando.
Aπο Κορυδαλλό?Νίκαια?Δραπετσώνα?Πέραμα?Ποιός θα έρθει?

----------


## nikpanGR

up

----------


## nikpanGR

και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε....

----------


## nikpanGR

Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Βowling Center.
Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα. 
Σάββατο 27 Δεκεμβριου 2008 και ώρα 12.30 στο καταπληκτικό μπαλκόνι του Βowling στον Προφήτη Ηλία.
Ετσι για αλλαγή και για να μπορεσουν να έρθουν παιδιά που εργάζονται την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα και δεν μπορούν να έρθουν στου Φλόκα.....Σας περιμένουμε...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

up

----------


## nikpanGR

Λόγω της κακοκαιρίας η συνάντηση αναβάλεται,ας απολαύσουμε την ζέστη στα σπίτια μας και μόλις φτιάξει ο καιρός εδώ είμαστε....

----------


## nikpanGR

*Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Βowling Center.*
Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα. 
Σάββατο 10 Ιανουαρίου 2008 και ώρα 12.30 στο καταπληκτικό μπαλκόνι του Βowling στον Προφήτη Ηλία,Πειραιά.
Ετσι για αλλαγή και για να μπορεσουν να έρθουν παιδιά που εργάζονται την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα και δεν μπορούν να έρθουν στου Φλόκα.....και για να συζητηθεί η πιθανότητα δημιουργίας συλλόγου ασυρμάτου δικτύου Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών,για να γίνει επιτέλους έργο........έχει βρεθεί και χώρος στο κέντρο του Πειραιά που θα μας φιλοξενήσει....Ισόγειος...
Σας περιμένουμε...καλεσμένοι όλοι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες του Πειραιά.

----------


## homo

Έχω μάθημα στο ΠΑΠΕΙ ως τις 2:00 οπότε θα περάσω μετά, ελπίζω να είστε εκεί

----------


## nikpanGR

up

----------


## bedazzled

> Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (ρέντης, Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Flocafe Marina Zeas. 
> Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα.





> Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Βowling Center.
> Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα.


*Quiz No1:* Βρείτε ποιός αντέγραψε ποιόν.  ::  
*Quiz No2:* Κάντε ένα diff -uN και βρείτε τι λείπει.  :: 




> και για να συζητηθεί η πιθανότητα δημιουργίας συλλόγου ασυρμάτου δικτύου Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών,για να γίνει επιτέλους έργο........έχει βρεθεί και χώρος στο κέντρο του Πειραιά που θα μας φιλοξενήσει....Ισόγειος...


Πόσο πάει η συνδρομή αλήθεια;
Έμαθα ότι ενδιαφέρεται να γραφτεί η *Άννα Μιχαλάκη*...  ::

----------


## acoul

άμα δεν βάλεις βενζίνη στο παπί αυτό ή κάποια στιγμή θα μείνει ή θα βρει νέες εναλλακτικές μορφές ενέργειας !!

άμα συμβεί το δεύτερο ε τότε χαλάλι το χαλί  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Βowling Center.
Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα. 
Σάββατο 17 Ιανουαρίου 2008 και ώρα *15.30* στο καταπληκτικό μπαλκόνι του Βowling στον Προφήτη Ηλία,Πειραιά.
Ετσι για αλλαγή και για να μπορεσουν να έρθουν παιδιά που εργάζονται την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα και δεν μπορούν να έρθουν στου Φλόκα.....και για να ξανασυζητηθεί η πιθανότητα δημιουργίας συλλόγου ασυρμάτου δικτύου Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών,για να γίνει επιτέλους έργο........έχει κλειστεί απο 1 η Ιανουαρίου και χώρος στο κέντρο του Πειραιά που θα μας φιλοξενήσει....Ισόγειος...
_Υ.Σ. Για να είσαι μέλος του μελοντικού συλλόγου το μόνο πού χρειάζεται είναι να έχεις χομπύ σου την ασύρματη επικοινωνία.ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ........_
Σας περιμένουμε...*καλεσμένοι όλοι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες του Πειραιά*.

Οι υπόλοιποι στο hellug στην Καλιθέα.........σε ώρα και χώρο πού θα οριστεί σε κάποια στιγμή απο το Δ.Σ του awmn....xaxaxa

----------


## bedazzled

> _Υ.Σ. Για να είσαι μέλος του μελοντικού συλλόγου το μόνο πού χρειάζεται είναι να έχεις χομπύ σου την ασύρματη επικοινωνία.ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ........_
> Σας περιμένουμε...*καλεσμένοι όλοι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες του Πειραιά*.


Ωραία, θα έρθει η *Άννα Μιχαλάκη !*

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Το μπαλκόνι ειναι καταπληκτικό εκει...σας περιμένω.....ο καιρός βοηθάει ......
Ελευθεροι όλου του κόσμου ενωθήτε για ενα πραγματικα αναρχικό συλλογο...χαχαχαχαχα...

----------


## acoul

θα έρθουμε με τον junior

----------


## nikpanGR

Σύντομα συγκλονιστικά νέα απο τον Πειραιά..Αναγέννηση....Sleeping beauty is awake....με πολύ αναρχικές και ελευθερες σκέψεις και ιδεες...

----------


## jamesbond

> Σύντομα συγκλονιστικά νέα απο τον Πειραιά..Αναγέννηση....Sleeping beauty is awake....με πολύ αναρχικές και ελευθερες σκέψεις και ιδεες...


όπου ακούς πολλά κεράσια κράτα και μικρό καλάθι

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Σύντομα συγκλονιστικά νέα απο τον Πειραιά..Αναγέννηση....Sleeping beauty is awake....με πολύ αναρχικές και ελευθερες σκέψεις και ιδεες...
> 
> 
> όπου ακούς πολλά κεράσια κράτα και μικρό καλάθι


Μέσα είσαι μάστορα.  ::  Να μην θυμίσω πόσες μεγαλοπρεπείς εξαγγελίες ακούσαμε για κασέτες...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Βowling Center.
Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα. 
*Σάββατο 24 Ιανουαρίου 2009 και ώρα 15.30* στο καταπληκτικό μπαλκόνι του Βowling στον Προφήτη Ηλία.
Ετσι για αλλαγή και για να μπορεσουν να έρθουν παιδιά που εργάζονται την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα και δεν μπορούν να έρθουν στου Φλόκα.....

----------


## harrylaos

> Ωραία, θα έρθει η *Άννα Μιχαλάκη !*


Ψιτ, Αυτη ειναι πολυ μωρο... Ελευθερη ειναι? Κανα κονε παιζει?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

> Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Βowling Center.
> Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα. 
> *Σάββατο 24 Ιανουαρίου 2009 και ώρα 15.30* στο καταπληκτικό μπαλκόνι του Βowling στον Προφήτη Ηλία.
> Ετσι για αλλαγή και για να μπορεσουν να έρθουν παιδιά που εργάζονται την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα και δεν μπορούν να έρθουν στου Φλόκα.....


εσυ δεν έκανες διαγράφη τον εαυτό σου ακόμα?

----------


## JollyRoger

> εσυ δεν έκανες διαγράφη τον εαυτό σου ακόμα?


 εσύ αν δεν έγραφες για να προκαλέσεις κάποιον που δεν σε έχει ενοχλήσει, δεν θα το έστελνες σε pm?

εκτός αν σε έχει ενοχλήσει και δεν το έχω δεί, τότε συγνώμη...

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jamesbond
> 
> εσυ δεν έκανες διαγράφη τον εαυτό σου ακόμα?
> 
> 
>  εσύ αν δεν έγραφες για να προκαλέσεις κάποιον που δεν σε έχει ενοχλήσει, δεν θα το έστελνες σε pm?
> 
> εκτός αν σε έχει ενοχλήσει και δεν το έχω δεί, τότε συγνώμη...


@jamesbond Δυστυχώς μόνο ο admin έχει αυτό το δικαίωμα.....*Αλλα μην ανησυχείς μόνο για τα metings θα ποστάρω σπό δω και πέρα*...Αλλώστε έτσι όπως έχει καταντήσει το forum μόνο αυτά αξίζουν της προσοχής μας.....Ας το κρατήσουν λοιπόν,άσχετο αν δεν έχουν κανένα δικαίωμα.....,και μην πεί κανείς για ψήφούς πάλι διοτι και εγώ αν βάλω όλους τους client πού τους μοιράζω υπηρεσίες.... να με ψηφίσουν θα βγώ πρώτος,έχω όμως τσίπα και αξιοπρέπεια και δεν το κάνω.Αυτή είναι η διαφορά μας....Τόσο απλά...Εξαρτάται τι στόχους έχεις στην ζωή σου και πώς τους πετυχαίνεις,και αν στο τέλος θα τα έχεις καλά με τον εαυτό σου......Τόσο απλά......  :: 
ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ....ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ.....ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΑΝΕΧΤΗΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΖΗΤΩ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΠΙΚΡΑΝΑ ΑΘΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ......

----------


## nikpanGR

up.

----------


## acoul

δεν έχει κοψίδι στην Βάρη;

----------


## nikpanGR

Μετα το κοψιδι...

----------


## acoul

ωραίος ο καφές, ωραία και η τοποθεσία !!

----------


## nikpanGR

Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Βowling Center.
Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα. 
Σάββατο 07 Φεβρουαρίου 2009 και ώρα 15.30 στο καταπληκτικό μπαλκόνι του Βowling στον Προφήτη Ηλία.
Ετσι για αλλαγή και για να μπορεσουν να έρθουν παιδιά που εργάζονται την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα και δεν μπορούν να έρθουν στου Φλόκα.....

----------


## nikpanGR

up & bump xaxaxa

----------


## nikpanGR

up.....15.30 σήμερα

----------


## commando

ακυρο εγω λογω ξενυχτιου χτες βγαλτε με κωλυομενο.  ::

----------


## commando

Σημερα τι παιζει?

----------

